# PCGH-Professional-PC 2700X-Edition - Ryzen 7 2700X und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Professional-PC 2700X-Edition - Ryzen 7 2700X und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]*

						AMD greift Intels i7-8700K an und bietet mit dem Ryzen 7 2700X eine tolle und preiswerte Alternative.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Professional-PC 2700X-Edition - Ryzen 7 2700X und GTX 1080 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Freiheraus (26. Mai 2018)

> Hinweis zum Gehäuse: Alternate hat in Eigenentwicklung ein besonders *strahlungsarmes* Seriengehäuse entwickelt, um die Prozesse zu optimieren, welches jetzt auch bei den PCGH-PCs eingesetzt werden muss.



Wie ist das gemeint, geht es um elektromagnetische Felder, die möglichst gering gehalten werden? Grundsätzlich keine schlechte Gegenentwicklung zum Trend von dünnwandigen Alugehäusen, Fensterseitenteilen und Chassis deren Front oder Deck zum Teil nur noch aus Kunststoff-Luftfiltern statt Metallgittern besteht. Denn neben dem Problem von elektrischen Interferenzen gibt es auch noch elektrosensible Menschen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2018)

Na zum glück gibt es das Case nicht so zu kaufen. Wäre ja ein Ladenhüter.
Schlimm ist aber, dass man gezwungen wird, den Dreck zu kaufen.
Ein neues Case würde den Rechner gleich völlig unattraktiv machen.


----------



## BikeRider (31. Mai 2018)

Warum gibts den PC nicht mit ner Vega 64?
Würde ich sofort nehmen.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juni 2018)

Hat da keiner ne Meinung ? @ PCGH ?


----------



## Arkintosz (16. Juni 2018)

Meine Versionen:

Prozessor: 1x AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz mit Luftkühler
Grafikkarte: 1x PowerColor Radeon RX Vega 64 Red Devil, 8GB HBM2 mit Luftkühler
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Crucial DIMM 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL19, ECC
NVMe-SSD: 1x Samsung SSD 970 EVO 1TB
Soundkarte: 1x ASUS Strix Soar
Mainboard: 1x ASRock Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4 
Gehäuse: 1x be quiet! Silent Base 600 rot, Acrylfenster, schallgedämmt
Netzteil: 1x be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W
-----------------
Summe aller Bestpreise ca. 1990€

Wer Bling-Bling nicht mag, kann stattdessen das ASRock AB350 Pro4 als Mainboard nehmen. Dazu würde ein Gehäuse ohne Fenster gut passen.
Im Normalfall sollten alle Spiele auf die 1 TB-SSD passen, durch die 32 GiB RAM mit ECC-Fehlerkorrektur bekommt man auch bei Spielen wie Final Fantasy XV usw. keine Ruckelprobleme. Das System ist zudem leise, dazu sollte man die Grafikkarte in den Silent Mode umstellen. Außerdem ist das System komplett Linux-Kompatibel.

Edit:
Noch eine Version für Preisbewusste:
Prozessor: 1x AMD Ryzen 5 2600X, 6x 3.60GHz mit Luftkühler (YD260XBCAFBOX)
Grafikkarte: 1x Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 580 8GD5, 1411MHz, 8GB GDDR5
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Crucial DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL19, ECC
SSD: 1x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
Mainboard: 1x ASRock AB350 Pro4
Gehäuse: 1x Fractal Design Core 2500
Netzteil: 1x be quiet! Pure Power 10 400W
------------------------
Summe aller Bestpreise ca. 966€

Der PC ist durch die RAM- und CPU-Wahl nicht so zukunftssicher und das Netzteil, Gehäuse etc. erreichen qualitativ nicht ganz das Niveau der oberen Zusammenstellung. Die Grafikkarte erreicht eine etwas geringere Leistung.
Für das Geld bekommt man trotzdem eine solide Gaming-Leistung, die zwar nicht ganz an die der Zusammenstellung weiter oben heranreicht, sich aber vor allem in 1080p und 1440p-Auflösungen sehen lassen kann. Und natürlich ist auch der PC nicht laut und läuft auch mit Linux sofort ohne irgendwelchen Änderungen.

Budgetversion:
1x AMD Ryzen 3 2200G, 4x 3.50GHz mit Luftkühler und Vega8-Grafik
2x Crucial DIMM 8GB, DDR4-2666, CL19
1x Samsung SSD 860 EVO 500GB
1x ASRock AB350M Pro4
1x Fractal Design Core 1100
1x be quiet! Pure Power 10 300W
---------------------------
Summe aller Bestpreise ca. 494€

Diese Version eignet sich für Textverarbeitung, Multimedia und für Gelegenheitsspeile wie League of Legends, Dota 2, CS:GO usw. Allerdings nur in 1080p und niedrigeren Auflösungen und man sollte nicht erwarten, dass man deutlich über 60 FPS bekommt. Damit die integrierte Grafik des Prozessors gut mit Linux funktioniert, muss man einen Kernel ab Version 4.17 benutzen.


----------



## hanfi104 (1. Juli 2018)

Mit dem CL19 RAM lässt du easy 10-20% der CPU Leistung liegen.
Der RAM ist ne Katastrophe aus Gaming sicht.
Muss ja nicht immer der teuerste Samsung B-Die sein, Micron und Hynix bieten auch Chips an, die keine alt zu extremen Preise haben und dabei brauchbare Timings liefern.
8 GB 2666
16 GB 2666


----------



## plusminus (3. September 2018)

Bin schon gespannt wann Alternate den Ryzen 2700X wieder aus der Liste streicht , denn gegen den Intel i5 8400 mit 2 Kernen und 10 Threads weniger schaut er nicht gut aus , und gegen den Intel i7 8700K auch mit 2 Kernen aber 4 Threads weniger sieht er kein Land im Gaming


----------



## redeye5 (3. September 2018)

Warum wird eigentlich das x470 tuf Mainboard verbaut? Ich sehe wirklich keinen Vorteil zu einem der besseren ( und günstigeren) B450 Boards wie z.B. dem Gaming pro Carbon.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. September 2018)

plusminus schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt wann Alternate den Ryzen 2700X wieder aus der Liste streicht , denn gegen den Intel i5 8400 mit 2 Kernen und 10 Threads weniger schaut er nicht gut aus , und gegen den Intel i7 8700K auch mit 2 Kernen aber 4 Threads weniger sieht er kein Land im Gaming


Es soll auch Leute geben, die mit ihrem PC mehr machen als Fortnite zocken. Beim Filmschnitt oder in Anwendungen wie InDesign sieht der i5 gegen den Ryzen kein Land mehr


----------



## sterreich (7. Oktober 2018)

Gabs das TUF als Sonderposten? Das ist ein 4+2 Phasen Board, da kann ich gleich ein B350 nehmen. Das Teil kommt nicht mal mit einem übertakteten 1700 zurecht:
YouTube

Edit:
Hab mal sämtliche Teile in geizhals zusammengestellt mit einem Pure Base 600 (BR ist der günstigere im Vergleich, Wifi eine Karte um 12€ da egal) und komm auf ~1600€, macht also knappp 250-300€ für Zusammenbau und Garantie. Wobei man nochmal rund 100€ sparen kann mit einem gleichwertigen B450 Board und wenn man keinen BluRay Brenner braucht.


----------



## XXTREME (8. Oktober 2018)

Seit PCGH bzw. Alternate nur noch dieses überaus grottig hässliche Gehäuse verwendet sind die gesamten PC´s keine Empfehlung mehr wert. Da blamiert man sich ja .


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (14. Oktober 2018)

Ein 2700X in einen PCGH-PC? Ich sehe man macht Fortschritte!


----------



## XXTREME (14. Oktober 2018)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ein 2700X in einen PCGH-PC? Ich sehe man macht Fortschritte!



Jou gab von AMD nen Euro inne Kaffekasse .


----------



## shootme55 (14. Oktober 2018)

Nichts für ungut aber das Gehäuse ist furchtbar.    Da hilft auch kein Strahlenschutz...


----------



## BikeRider (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe mal diesen Konfigurator versucht, um einen Rechner so zu gestalten, wie ich ihn gerne hätte.
Eine Vega 64 Karte kann ich nicht mal wählen.
Ist ja 'n toller Konfigurator.


----------



## alex_k (27. Oktober 2018)

Wo ist der Fertig PC jetzut das "Schnäppchen"? 

Ich glaube aktuell macht es mehr Sinn nochmal 5-6 Wochen zu warten, bis Alternet den XMAS 2K18 PC anbietet.  Wüde mich wundern, wenn Alternate dieses Jahr keinen X-Mas PC anbieten würde. 
Eine AMD Konfig würde ich mir dabei schon wünschen.

Der Weihnachts PC von Alternet ist in der Regel schon zu was zu gebrauchen, und preislich attraktiv.

Bei mir ist dieses Jahr aber keine PC Anschaffung geplant. - Mein Ryzen 7 1700X mit 16 GB Ram und den 2 Stück RX580 8 GB tuns aktuell noch ganz gut.


----------

